# Colony traps do work for mink!!



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*not slaying the rats like i thought in this creek, but this morning i got a mink and couple rats. here's some pictures...







yes i pulled him out of the cage and rolled him in the snow to dry him off so you could see it better.. and i shoved him back in it for the photo shoot. 

here is 2 rats that wanted to be together. did not look like alot of movement last night in the snow and cold. but still fun anyways.







*


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice job Wiggy.


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

way to go wig. colony traps are my favorite. we are getting ice in the slower moving ditches here.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i know what you mean.. it hasnt stopped snowing here yet today. i figure im gonna start dealing with ice soon too. but i had to go back out on the line and set a couple of 110's on bottom edge sets. i almost feel like im cheating if i dont set a least a couple..  oh ya.. while setting them i peeked at the colony traps and picked up 2 more rats. so total out of the creek today.. 4 rats, one mink. not to bad. :evilsmile


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*i have been informed that taking mink in a colony trap is illegal, so i want everyone to know that i have released that mink back into the wild and he is no longer in my possession. i wanted to clear up any misunderstanding with regards to this illegally caught mink. i guess this mink did not read the regs on colony traps and therefore he had a misunderstanding and didnt follow the rules, thus being captured. i had a talk with him and put him back in the wilds with the understanding that he is not allowed to enter a colony trap again. hope this clears everything up. thanks for your time and understanding in this manor.*


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Ouch ... sounds like another law that needs to be modified. I would doubt that anyone would intentionally set a colony trap for mink ... but certianly many have been caught in them. This is a similar scienario as catching incidental muskrats in late season beaver traps ... except there is no law to address the mink in a colony trap.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i felt the need to release him Ed, so the law would not come down on me and prosecute me to the full intent of the law. he didnt want to run away from me, so i had to run away from him. now how stupid is that law? i think thats one of the regs my leaders need to discuss at one of the meetings.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Weird law alright! Gotta love those bottom edge sets though and they are really going to start producing now with snow and ice  OT


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

I seen it wiggler...w my own eyes. 

As soon as that mink, ran you off....he ran right into your next 110 set up, and got caught and drown himself... nice work.

Stupid rule.


----------

